# Audio Issue after the Windows 10 April update recently



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)

Audio is not playing through Laptop speakers or wired head phones. But audio plays through Bluetooth head sets, smart TV connected through HDMI cable. Microphone is also working fine.

Realtek drivers updated, windows default driver tried and PC refreshed. Nothing worked

My system info:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home Single Language, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-5200U CPU @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 61 Stepping 4
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8102 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 5500, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 99 GB (11 GB Free); D: 265 GB (239 GB Free); E: 249 GB (235 GB Free); F: 303 GB (172 GB Free); G: 0 GB (0 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0TYKPW
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Realtek driver version?


----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)

Driver Version : 6.0.1.7737
Driver Date : 02-Feb-16


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That's a very old Realtek high definition audio driver.

The most current driver for Windows 10 Version 1803 is *6.0.1.8459 *which was released on 05-Jun-18.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)

But while trying to update the driver it says latest driver already installed.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have a Dell Inspiron 5558 laptop.
What's the 7-character "service tag" number on it?

In Windows 10, type *winver* in the search box, then press the Enter key.
When the small window appears, advise what the "Version" and "OS Build" numbers are.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)

Version 1803 (OS Build 17134.1112)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You made a typo.
*17134.112* is the most current build.

You didn't submit the service tag number, so I can't confirm what audio device your laptop has.
Go into the Device Manager and open the properties window for the audio device, then click the "Details" tab, then select "Hardware Ids" in the list.
Advise what the exact 4-character codes are that follow VEN_ and DEV_ in those strings.
Once that audio device is correctly identified, I should be able to direct you to the Windows 10 driver for it.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)

Sir, you are right I made a mistake of adding one more 1. Sorry, it's 17134.112


----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)

Sir, I just visited the Dell support site and it's screen shot posted above. Shall I go for it?


----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)

View attachment 264899

Sir, I just visited the Dell support site and it's screen shot posted above. Shall I go for it?


----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Yes, that's the Windows 10 64-bit audio driver that's listed for your Dell Inspiron 5558 laptop.
Download and save and then install that audio driver.
After you're done and have restarted, advise if the audio is working okay.

According to those codes, it has a *Realtek ALC3234 High Definition Audio* device.
According to the Microsoft Update Catalog site, it shows 6.0.1.8447 as the most current Windows 10 64-bit driver for it.
I'm a bit surprised that Windows 10 64-bit didn't allow you to update it.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)

Service Tag : 9BRWY52. Sure sir I just started downloading


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

HERE is the support site that's assigned only to your laptop.
You should add and save this site in your browser's favorites/bookmarks list so you can quickly refer to it as needed.

It appears it originally came with Windows 8.1 64-bit, so I'm going to assume you upgraded it to Windows 10 64-bit.

It does have Realtek ALC3234 high definition audio.










---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)

Yes sir, it originally came with Windows 8.1 64-bit and I upgraded to Windows 10. Downloaded and installed the mentioned driver package successfully. Just restarted the system but sound issue still exists. I already added the support web page to my browser's favorites.


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

I dealt with the older Realtek ALC0888 card after many attempts in the following way (by trial and error when the sound disappeared after installation 17134.112):
1 - I have uninstalled the sound card driver through the control panel.
2 - I installed the driver 6.0.1.8186 for Windows 10 from the Realtek website - http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
The sound works.
3 - Then I managed to install the 6.0.1.8432 driver found on the Internet. The installation was possible only by updating from the device manager. By indicating the directory where I had to unpack the driver 6.0.1.8432.
No higher version would work.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That's exactly how I install a newer driver version for *Realtek High Definition Audio* - by downloading and saving the compressed file and then unzipping it into a new folder and then browsing to it via "the back door method" in the Device Manager.

Anyway, I'm glad to hear you got the sound working. 

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)

My audio codec version is *Realtek ALC3234 High Definition Audio*. Sir my laptop is still having the sound issue after installing the latest driver.


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Why do not you try the way of post # 17?
The Realteka driver on the referenced page is also in the x64 version.
The HDXMATP # .inf file (WIN64 driver directory) contains exactly the same information as in the 8142 / A07 and 8248 / A08 drivers on the Dell website (HDXMATP3.inf files).

REALTEK 8186
_;
; INF file for installing Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
;

[Version]
CatalogFile=HDXRT.CAT
Signature = "$chicago$"
Class=MEDIA
ClassGuid={4d36e96c-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Provider=%OrganizationName%
DriverPackageType=PlugAndPlay
DriverPackageDisplayName=%PackageDisplayName%
DriverVer=06/14/2017, 6.0.1.8186_
.
.
.
_[Manufacturer]
%MfgName% = AzaliaManufacturerID, NTamd64.6.0

[AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.6.0]
"Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel1028052E, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806AD
*"Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel1028052E, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806AE*
"Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel1028052E, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806C0
"Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel1028052E, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806C1

DELL 8142
;
; INF file for installing Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
;

[Version]
CatalogFile=HDXRT.CAT
Signature = "$chicago$"
Class=MEDIA
ClassGuid={4d36e96c-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Provider=%OrganizationName%
DriverPackageType=PlugAndPlay
DriverPackageDisplayName=%PackageDisplayName%
DriverVer=05/02/2017, 6.0.1.8142
.
.
.

[Manufacturer]
%MfgName% = AzaliaManufacturerID, NTamd64.6.0

[AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.6.0]
"Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel1028052E, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806AD
*"Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel1028052E, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806AE*
"Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel1028052E, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806C0
"Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel1028052E, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806C1
"Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel1028052E, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806C2
"Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel1028052E, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806C3

DELL 8248
;
; INF file for installing Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
;

[Version]
CatalogFile=HDXRT.CAT
Signature = "$chicago$"
Class=MEDIA
ClassGuid={4d36e96c-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Provider=%OrganizationName%
DriverPackageType=PlugAndPlay
DriverPackageDisplayName=%PackageDisplayName%
DriverVer=09/05/2017, 6.0.1.8248
.
.
.

[Manufacturer]
%MfgName% = AzaliaManufacturerID, NTamd64.6.0

[AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.6.0]
"Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel1028052E, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806AD
*"Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel1028052E, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806AE*
"Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel1028052E, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806C0
"Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel1028052E, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806C1
"Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel1028052E, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806C2
"Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel1028052E, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806C3
"Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel1028052E, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806C4
_
After installing 8186, check if the driver is working.
After installing the driver and restarting the system, I entered the Control Panel / Sounds and checked which devices are set for the input / output.
When you click the Sounds icon, a message may show that certain options that your card does not support must be turned off. Accept this.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> My audio codec version is *Realtek ALC3234 High Definition Audio*.


That's what I advised you in post #13.


> Sir my laptop is still having the sound issue after installing the latest driver.


I apparently misunderstood what you said in post #17.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

I described a procedure which I successfully used in a similar case for problems with the sound card after updating Windows 10 to version 1803.17134.81.
I proposed to use it for Dell Inspiron 5558 / ALC3234 by installation of the Realtek 8186 driver and then eventually upgrade to a higher version compatible with "Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel1028052E, HDAUDIO \ FUNC_01 & VEN_10EC & DEV_0255 & SUBSYS_102806AE.


----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)

Sir, in post 17 was not posted by me. It was posted by another member named 123Zbyniek.


----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)

Sir, I followed the steps in post 17. But the audio issue is still there. Please advise.


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Please specify what activities you have done?
1 - Have you uninstalled the driver you had installed and restarted the computer?
After rebooting, the system should recognize the hardware and install a standard driver for the Microsoft card (in the driver's version number the last digits are * .112). _Is there sound for the standard version? In my situation - yes._
Because I wanted to be able to use as usual from the Realtek Manager, I installed the driver as in point 2.
2 - Then via Setup.exe I installed the driver version 6.0.1.8186 from the Realtek website. I've got the Realtek Manager icon (red speaker on the right side bar) - I could make the necessary settings.
_What effects did you get after doing this?_


----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)

I just downloaded the driver (Not executable, the zip format) from realtek website and unzip it. Then directly updated the driver from device manager by browse folder option.


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Please follow the step 1, ie uninstall the current driver via the control panel and restart the computer. Please check and specify what driver the system has installed. Is there a sound for this driver? Please check how the default playback device is set -> Control Panel -> Sounds -> Playback (screenshot will be helpful).


----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)

Current driver version installed posted above


----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)

I should use uninstall device from the system option along with delete the driver for the device option ticked. Right?


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

No.
Please uninstall via the Control Panel / Programs and Functions and then restart computer.


----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)

uninstalled and just restarted. I will check the version


----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)

View attachment 264975


----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)

Now enhancements active (earlier all disabled). But audio still not available.


----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)

Please advise further screenshots required?


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

What do the following settings look like for you?


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

@vinodkp 
More my settings for speakers.


----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)

Today it automatically showing this driver


----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)

Audio issue status same, please advise,


----------



## vinodkp (Jun 14, 2018)

Still my audio problem is not resolved. Anyway please advise me the steps involving to install windows 8.1 single language - through USB drive (I have one OEM License from another pc) as a dual booting environment in my available D drive partition. I will keep my Windows 10 in C drive intact for solving the issue later. I tried to download through Mediacreation tool but not succeeded.


----------

